# Chinese "Militiawomen" Show Off Cool Uniforms....



## The Bread Guy (1 Oct 2009)

...which include white berets go-go boots, according to this Xinhua photo gallery.

Check out the attached - pretty Austin Powers, no?


----------



## FDO (1 Oct 2009)

Cool, they look like Flight Attendants. Ones that would kick your but if you didn't do up your seatbelt!!


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Oct 2009)

Do they clone all their "militiawomen" or are the height and weight requirements _very_ limited?   :


----------



## Arsenal (1 Oct 2009)

Creepy.


----------



## medaid (1 Oct 2009)

FemBots FTW!


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Oct 2009)

;D


----------



## CougarKing (11 Oct 2009)

MedTech said:
			
		

> *FemBots* FTW!



I knew it. Someone is having a BSG/Six withdrawal.  ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Oct 2009)

I like varry much, is varry niice.


----------



## tango22a (11 Oct 2009)

Does anybody know where one can be drawn from stores or purchased OTS?
This old recce dinosaur has a death wish!

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## BlueJingo (12 Oct 2009)

Hmm... yeah the more i see this it makes me wish that they upgraded our female dress uniform.. I feel like i'm trapped in the 70's...and i wasn't even born then!

BTW I loved the motivational poster!  ;D


----------

